# Head tilt



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

So i went out to the shed to check on the mice and i noticed one of the water bottles had leaked over night. While I was moving the mice to a new tub i noticed the male was tilting his head to one side. He isn't sneezing or coughing and he seems to be moving fine.
If it's something treatable like an ear infection i'm wondering what I could treat him with at home. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm not looking to take this mouse to the vet, my mice are feeder mice but i really enjoy this mouses colors and temperament and would like to produce more like him later on. If it's not treatable he will be euthanized.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It is most likely an ear infection based on the leaking bottle-he could have gotten the water in his ear.
He needs a general antibiotic, but I am not sure which kind, perhaps someone else could direct you towards something that is sold for fish or birds, and give you the proper dosage for a mouse.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I've had two mice with head tilts. I found my pet mouse Stripe spinning round in circles one morning with her head tilted and I rushed her to the vet who thought it was an inner ear infection (she'd previously had respiratory problems too). He prescribed baytril and metacam and I nursed her for about a week before she had some kind of seizure and died. The second mouse came to me from the RSPCA and he already had a head tilt. He doesn't go round in circles and it doesn't affect his quality of life in any way. I don't know whether he's been on medication in the past but I haven't given him any since I've had him and he's been here for about six months now.


----------

